# A Certain Type of Music



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi!

I've been searching for pieces that are very nice and *light sounding*, but also *have a good amount of emotional depth*. Although this piece doesn't fit those descriptions very well, I really like the first movement from Schubert's Piano Trio in E-flat (the Messiaen Trio Recording). I also really like Clementi sonatas. Does anyone have any pieces that fit the description of sounding nice and light, but also have some depth? Thank you to anyone that responds with suggestions!

-8j


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Since you mentioned some Schubert and Clementi you should probably sample more of their music. I fear what I would count as 'light with depth' may not match your concept. Have you heard Ase's Death by Greig? I think Mozart can do what you want. Best of luck


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Mozart is what you are looking for


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

8j1010 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been searching for pieces that are very nice and *light sounding*, but also *have a good amount of emotional depth*. Although this piece doesn't fit those descriptions very well, I really like the first movement from Schubert's Piano Trio in E-flat (the Messiaen Trio Recording). I also really like Clementi sonatas. Does anyone have any pieces that fit the description of sounding nice and light, but also have some depth? Thank you to anyone that responds with suggestions!
> 
> -8j


Brahms string quintet in G major, op 111/2.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Poulenc - his Gloria, concerto for two pianos, and Concert Champetre to be exact.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Litaniae lauretanae de beata maria virgine, K.195


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The Mozart piano sonatas


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> Litaniae lauretanae de beata maria virgine, K.195


The beginning is perfect! I will listen to the rest later! Thank you for the great suggesion!


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hummel's piano trios


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

pjang23 said:


> Hummel's piano trios


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Bach's French Suites, especially the fifth. Also Mozart's K. 332 piano sonata, which is probably my favorite Mozart sonata. The second movement is particularly beautiful:





From the fifth French Suite:


----------

